# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Klassikot 2019

## kukavaa

Keskustellaan...

----------


## Munarello

Mahtava avaus. Listataan kisakalenteria, saa täydentää jos jotain oleellista jäi.
Maaliskuu
La 2    Omloop Het Nieuwsblad        
Su 3    Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne        
La 9    Strade Bianche Donne            
La 9    Strade Bianche        
La 23    Milan – San Remo            
Pe 29    E3 BinckBank Classic        
Su 31    Gent – Wevelgem (women)            
Su 31    Gent – Wevelgem        

Huhtikuu
Ke 3    Dwars door Vlaanderen        
Su 7    Tour of Flanders (women)    
Su 7    Tour of Flanders        
Ke 10   Scheldeprijs
Su 14    Paris – Roubaix        
Ke 17    Brabantse Pijl            
Su 21    Amstel Gold Race Ladies Edition            
Su 21    Amstel Gold Race        
Ma 22   Tro-Bro Leon
Ke 24    La Flèche Wallonne Femmes        
Ke 24    La Flèche Wallonne            
Su 28    Liège–Bastogne–Liège Femmes        
Su 28    Liège–Bastogne–Liège    Belgium

Ensi lauantaina siis alkaa sohvabyöräilijän juhlaviikot!  :Hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad suosikkini on Michael Valgren. Mustana hevosena nostan sanan joukkueen Edvald Boasson Hagenin, koska hän lähtee hatkaan ja aina on mahdollista, että se kestää loppuun asti. GvA on tietenkin suurin ennakkosuosikki, mutta... jotenkin en ole vakuuttunut hänen joukkueensa kykyyn tuoda hänet freessinä ratkaisupaikoille. Edvald ei ollut Agarvessa startannut aika-ajoon. Sairaus vai viimeistelyä tälle viikonlopulle? En ole suoraan sanottuna seurannut juuri lainkaan alkuvuoden tapahtumia.

Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne on enemmän auki. Jos menee massakiriin, niin siellä on kovia tykkejä mukana. Todennäköisemmin tätä ajetaan kuitenkin sen verran aggressiivisesti, että loppuun valikoituu pienempi porukka. Jos Valgren ei ole edellisenä päivänä polkenut puntteja tyhjäksi, on hän tällaisessa lopussa taas vahva. Paperilla Team Dimension Datan kapuna olisi Edvald Boasson Hagen, mutta mutta. Olisko Dylan Groenewegen sunnuntaina sittenkin vahvin?

----------


## kukavaa

Tuleekos naisten kisat livenä jostain?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ovathan naistenkin kisakalenterissa maalis- ja huhtikuu samalla lailla yksipäiväisten etupäässä Belgiassa ajettavien ja osin jopa samannimisten kisojen aikaa, mutta puhutaanko naistenkin puolella yleisesti kevään klassikoista? (Jos ei, niin mielestäni vallan hyvin voisi.)

Anyway, kisoja WWT- ja UCI 1.1. tasolla näyttäisi olevan seuraavasti:

2 mars     Belgique    Circuit Het Nieuwsblad    1.1
3 mars       Belgique    Omloop van het Hageland    1.1
9 maart      Italië Strade Bianche     
10 mars    Belgique    Circuit du Westhoek-Mémorial Stive Vermaut    1.1        
17 maart     Nederland Ronde van Drenthe     
20 mars    Belgique    Nokere Koerse voor Dames    1.1        
24 maart     Italië Trofeo Alfredo Binda             
28 maart     België Driedaagse Brugge-De Panne             
31 maart     België Gent–Wevelgem in Flanders Field     
3 avr.    Belgique    À travers les Flandres    1.1        
7 april      België Ronde van Vlaanderen         
17 avr.    Belgique    Flèche brabançonne    1.1    
21 april    Nederland Amstel Gold Race             
24 april    België Waalse Pijl         
27 avr.    Pays-Bas    Circuit de Borsele    1.1    
28 april    België Luik-Bastenaken-Luik


(Mutta vastausta kysymykseen minulla ei ole antaa - eikä oikein hakuvinkkiäkään.)

----------


## Googol

Naisten kisat eivät ehkä ihan niin klassikkoja sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä (vielä) ole. Naisilla ei myöskään ole vastaavaa kevätklassikot-grand tourit-syysklassikot kausijakoa ole. Yli puolet naisten yhden päivän World Tour kisoista on kuitenkin ajettu Liegeen mennessä, joten samanlainen merkittävien yhden päivän kisojen kasauma löytyy.

----------


## OJ

Kiitos ketjun avaamisesta. Klassikot ovat parasta.

Omloop menee joko QuickStepille tai Michael Matthewsille. KBK on sitten eri keissi enka lahde veikkailemaan.

----------


## Esa S

Lotalle kevään klassikot on yksi kauden kohokohdista, ja edeltävät kisat lupaavatkin hyvää, jo kolme voittoa alkuvuodelta.

----------


## OJ

Sunnuntain Omloop van het Hageland kisan live-striimi pitais toimia tassa linkissa http://www.cttilt.be/

----------


## kukavaa

Lotta puhuu Klassikoista, se riittää minulle.
Greg van sanoi olevansa "siellä missä haluaakin" Omlooppia ajatellen niin laitan rahani sille. Eiköhän siitä kunnon kilvanajo saada.
Itse oottelen Strade Bianchee, jos olisi samanmoinen spektaakkeli, kun viime vuonna.

edit. Kiitti linkistä.

----------


## J T K

Kyllähän se nyt taas iloksi muuttuu, kun kevätklassikot alkavat!

----------


## Sanna04

Juuri tulleen tiedon mukaan naisten Omloop Het Nieuwsblad lauantaina striiminä Facebookissa ei-geoblokattuna Proximus Sportsin sivuilla.

----------


## Esa S

Kiitos tiedosta. Tämä löytyi virallisilta sivuilta:

Don't miss anything of the start presentation in 't Kuipke thanks to Proximus! On Saturday morning, the team presentation of elite men and women will be streamed live via the Facebook page Proximus Sports, starting at 09:30 a.m.

From 11:40 a.m. on the same channel you can follow the women's race live!

----------


## Munarello

Ne kapitalistit, joilla näkyy Eurosprotti, lähetys alkaa 15:15 ES Kakkosella, selostus Matti Heikkinen. Playerin puolella (selostamaton?) striimi jo klo 15.

Start list: https://www.omloophetnieuwsblad.be/s...v19.02-men.pdf

Nopeasti poimittuna: 
- QuickStepilla on taas ei-lainkaan-yllättäen vahva ryhmä
- GvA:lla on riittävästi belgialaisia apukuskeja mukana
- Peter Sagan ei starttaa
- Wout van Aert starttaa Jumbo-Visman tiimissä

Edit: Naisten lähtölista: https://www.omloophetnieuwsblad.be/s...8.02-women.pdf

E2: Fjiilistelen nyt vielä tämän tähän eli Geraardsbergeniä: https://www.google.com/maps/@50.7723...7i13312!8i6656  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

*Omloop Het Nieuwsblad -reitti 2.3.2019*



Ja profiili.

----------


## Munarello

Kappelin muuria on luvassa. Treeneissä vielä naurattaa, mutta eiköhän tuo virne huomenna jo hyydy.  :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

Klassikot ovat pyöräilyn "mämmiä", eli herkkua, jota nautitaan keväisin. Ne eivät ole "esileikkiä" ennen Toureja, vaan intohimoisia "yhdyntöjä" silloin kun parisuhde on kukkeimmillaan. Ne ovat pyöräilyn kuuminta hekumaa alusta loppuun asti. Pyydän anteeksi tunteellista suhtautumistani kevään klassikoihin.

Olisin valmis jättämään seuraamatta jopa Salatut Elämät, jos tulisivat samaan aikaan ja se on jo paljon!

----------


## Esa S

> Kiitos tiedosta. Tämä löytyi virallisilta sivuilta:
> 
> Don't miss anything of the start presentation in 't Kuipke thanks to Proximus! On Saturday morning, the team presentation of elite men and women will be streamed live via the Facebook page Proximus Sports, starting at 09:30 a.m.
> 
> From 11:40 a.m. on the same channel you can follow the women's race live!



Tarkemmat ajat näyttäisi olevan 10:40 ja 13:00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## Esa S

Ja  varmaan ihan kohta Trekin vuoro. Varmastikin Lottaa haastatellaan, ja myös suomeksi.

Edit: Ei Lottaa haastateltukaan, kun Trekillä oli 3 paikallista kuskia, joita haastateltiin. Yleensä vain kahta, vaikka olisikin sekä miesten että naisten joukkueet, kuten Trekillä ja muutamalla muulla.

----------


## Munarello

Pientä hasardia naisten kisassa. Autoilijoita reitillä, äskenkin tuli yksi vastaan. Ei kuitenkaan mitään vaarallisia tilanteita kuitenkaan.

Edit: Nyt siellä on jotain hässäkkää, kun tuomariautolla tulivat käskemään hatkassa ollutta Biglan kuskia hidastamaan. Samaan aikaan peloton paahtaa täysillä. Ja nyt se joutui jo pysähtymään. Jäivät vissiin odottelemaan, että juna olisi tulossa?

"Women's race stopped 5 minutes because there are catching up with men" 

Mtäh, naiset ajoivat liian lujaa?  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Ja sitten streami nitkahti...

----------


## Esa S

Taas toimii, 82 km jäljellä. Olin pois ruudun ääreltä välillä, luulin että johtui junasta kun olivat pysähtyneet ennen tasoristeystä.

----------


## Esa S

Irtiotot ajettu kiinni, Lotta kärjen tuntumassa, koko Trekin joukkue tuli juuri kärkeen.

----------


## Munarello

Tämähän menee jännäksi. Reilu neljäkymppiä jäljellä kun 16 ajajan hatkaporukka pääsi irti. Siellä on vissiin neljä canyonin kuskia, mutta myös yksi maailmanmestari sekä yksi Suomen mestari.

----------


## OJ

Lotta vähän tiukilla Eikenmolenin päällä. Toivottavasti saa haukattua happea ennen Kappelmuuria. Trek keulilla, ehkä rauhoittamassa noita iskuja.

----------


## Esa S

Tai sitten Lotta ajoi mäen säästellen mahdollisimman hiljaa. Valui juuri porukan perälle mäen päällä.

----------


## OJ

Porukka räjähti aika pahasti Kapelmuurilla. Ei varmaan hirveää kiirettä pidetä taaempana kun kaikilla isoilla tiimeillä on kuskit edellä.

----------


## Munarello

Olihan vaan hieno kisa! Nyt katse ukkeleiden rimpuiluun, viisikymppiä maaliin ja homma vielä aika lailla kasassa. Puolen minuutin hatka ei vielä meinaa mitn.

Edit: Wout on hyvin paikoilla tässä vaiheessa. Huvitin itseäni ajatuksella, kuinka kova Bianchin maantiepyörien myyntimies WvA:sta tuleekaan jos se tykittää klassikot yli kaikkien odotusten.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja ukkelit lähestyy Kappelin muuria. Gva näyttää vahvalta, mutta on siinä Stybar heti perässä.

----------


## OJ

GVA näyttää vahvalta.

----------


## OJ

Stybar!!!!!!!!!! En uskaltanu veikata Stybyä kun se puhalteli poskiinsa niin kummallisesti, mutta se vaan väisteli ja odotti sitä ainoaa iskun paikkaa.

----------


## Munarello

Stybar on nero, mitä tulee siihen milloin pitää iskeä.

Tim Wellens rykäisi ensin nakkimakkaran pituisen, johon Avermaet vastasi. Siihen heti perään Stybar täräytti isolla jalalla ja kun kukaan ei halunnut/kyennyt ajamaan kiinni niin sinne meni.

Huomenna Airosportilla playerissa 15:30 alkaen Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne. Telkkarissa ES1 16:15 alkaen papa Selin äänessä. Siihen asti, hei hei!

----------


## paaton

Oli komea. Avermart alkoi hakkamaan mäkiä ja tuon jälkeen stybar ei paljoa vetotöihin osallistunut. 
Mahtavasti ajoitettu isku. Avermartin ketutuksen näki, kun hän tajusi, ettei pysty ajamaan enää toista iskua kiinni.

Nämä on kyllä hienoja kisoja. Eroa pääjoukkoon näyttää olevan todella vähän, mutta tiheästi eteen tulevat ja täysillä ajettavat mäet estävät tehokkaasti kiinniajamisen.

----------


## Munarello

Trekin Mads Pedersen ajoi eilen 1x12 -systeemillä. Ilmeisesti oli 48t eturatas ja 10-33 kasetti.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta kääri hihat, reilu 40 km maaliin.

----------


## Munarello

Tässä vaiheessa pitää kai sanoa, että temposika vei voiton. Quick-Step dominoi, 2/2 viikonlopun kisoista.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta kakkonen.

Vähän hassusti kurvissa maali ja voittaja kiilasi Lottaa ulkokurvia kohti.

----------


## kukavaa

Kukas oli tämä Trekin nainen, kun piti jöötä viimeiset kilsat sunnuntain kilvassa? Erinomainen ajo oli. Suoremmalla olisi voinut kääntyä Lotalle.

----------


## PatilZ

Omloopissa GvA yritti ja yritti ja poltti itsensä. Lopun iskuyritys oli jo aika laimea yritys. Stybar seurasi varjona viimeisissä mäissä ja näytti vahvalta. Katselin yllättyneenä Aleksei Lutsenkon menoa. Vahvalta näytti, mutta ei tainut olla hereillä lopussa. Oli vissiin varma, että GvA ajaa Stybarin iskun kiinni ja laski siinä olevan sitten oman iskun paikka. Eikös tämä voittanut joitain vuosia sitten junnujen maailmanmestaruuden? Nyt Omanissa (?) pari etappia ja GC ja muuten vissiin aika vähäiset meriitit. KBK:ssa Lutsenko taisi keskeyttää?

Jungels otti rennosti lauantaina Omloopissa pääjoukossa ja oli sitten iskussa sunnuntaina. Käytti vahvuutensa hyväksi oikeassa paikassa. Aina sykähdyttää soolona ajetut voitot. Taisi olla viime vuoden LBL:ssä samantyyppinen soolovoitto? Aika samoilta etäisyyksiltä muistelen iskun lähteneen.

----------


## Esa S

> Kukas oli tämä Trekin nainen, kun piti jöötä viimeiset kilsat sunnuntain kilvassa? Erinomainen ajo oli. Suoremmalla olisi voinut kääntyä Lotalle.



Ellen van Dijk, vähän kokeneempi ketjunpyörittäjä. Aika-ajon MM voittaja, ja voitti tämän kisan viimevuonna. Olisi voinut yrittää tälläkin kertaa, mutta kun oli sovittu että Lotalle ajetaan, niin piti sopimuksen.

Aika hyvin, että saa apuajajakseen numerolla 1 ajavan kuskin.

----------


## paaton

Oliko Daniell Oss se  boran kaveri, joka veti käytännössä koko ajan viimeiset 30km pelotoonia. Välillä pyöritteli vaan päätään, kun muilla ei ollut jalkaa. Vedon alkaessa meinasi vahingossa jätää pääjoukon jälkeen.

Noiden isojen äijien ajossa on kyllä jotain komeaa.

----------


## Munarello

Nyt kun katselin uusintana eilistä miesten KooBeeKoota, niin piti ihan tuloslistasta tarkistaa että oliko Trekin poppoo lainkaan mukana kun jossain vaiheessa tajusin, ettei ole näkynyt kuvissa.  :Leveä hymy: 

E: Luetaankos tämänpäiväinen Le Samyn tähän ketjuun kuuluvaksi? Lähtölistan perusteella ainakin vähän ns "kakkosketjun" tunnetta ilmassa.

----------


## OJ

Instagramissa oli video tiekarhusta Strade Bianchen reitillä raapimassa tietä ruvelle. Käsittääkseni siellä ei ole niin paljon liikennettä, että pinta pakkaantuisi viikonlopuksi, eli odotettavissa reittimuutoksia tai todella onnettomassa kunnossa olevia teitä. 

Olen ajanut maantiepyorällä kisaa vastakarhutulla tiellä ja se on varsin hanurista se.

----------


## paaton

Näkyykö strade bianche eurosportilla tai jossain muualla?

Edit: Näyttäisi 14:50 alkavan lähetys eurosportilta lauantaina.

----------


## OJ

Tässä linkki instagram videoon koskien tota Strade Bianchen tiekarhua.

https://www.instagram.com/p/ButU9E_o...on_share_sheet

----------


## kuovipolku

^^ "Mitä sitä suotta linkkiä laittamaan kun kukaan ei katso kuitenkaan"? :Cool:  (Edit: jääköön tähän :Sarkastinen: )

Ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä miten Italiassa yleensä ja Sienan seudulla erityisesti hiekkateitä hoidetaan - eli oliko menossa jotain lauantaista kisaa varten tehtävää vai vain tähän ajankohtaan osunutta?

(Kai me voimme poissulkea mahdollisuuden että videossa nähtävä on tapahtunut joskus merkittävästi aikaisemmin?)

Tiepintaa voi kai raapia ja rikkoa monin eri tavoin eli jälki ja se millaista tiellä on muutaman päivän kuluttua ajaa riippuu merkittävästi siitä miten syvältä tie on vedetty auki ja siitäkin miten leveällä piikillä?

Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, "valkoiset tiet" ovat huomattavan hienorakeista hiekkaa eli voisin ajatella että se painuu ja tamppautuu suhteellisen pienelläkin liikennemäärällä (siinä missä karkeampaa ainesta oleva ja kiviä sisältävä tiepohja voi pysyä pitkään nakkirengaskuskien kannalta haastavana). 

Ja ajaahan kilpailijoiden edellä joka tapauksessa jonkinlainen autokaravaani,..


PS Sää seudulla on ollut kuivaa eikä ennusteessakaan ole sateita näkyvissä, joten viimevuotisen kaltaista mutarallia tai märkyyden takia poikkeuksellisen raskaissa olosuhteissa ei tulla ajamaan.

----------


## OJ

Se on kaiketi kalkkikiveä. Meillä päin käytetään kalkkikiveä paljon ja se tosiaan pakkaantuu helposti tosi kovaksi, mutta pakkautuminen vaatii vettä. Tien kunto nähdään viikonloppuna.

----------


## PatilZ

Quick Stepin aloitus kevätklassikkokaudelle on käsittämättömän vahva. Le Samyn kai voi laskea ainakin semi-klassikoksi ja Florian Sénéchal korjasi helpon voiton loppukirissä  - kiitos koko tiimin äärettömän kovan työn.

OT: kyllä €sport player haukkuu hintansa näinä päivinä.

----------


## Munarello

Hieman ottaa kyllä totuttelua nähdä GvA CCC:n oransseissa potkuhousuissa.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Tai WvA Jumbo-Visman keltaisissa, mutta hän on tälläkin kertaa vahva.

----------


## TMo

> OT: kyllä €sport player haukkuu hintansa näinä päivinä.



Varsinkin kun otti sen sillä Puolan tarjouksella oliko se nyt 15€ koko kausi.

----------


## PatilZ

> Quick Stepin aloitus kevätklassikkokaudelle on käsittämättömän vahva.




Ja sitten Strade Bianchessa oli Alaphilippen vuoro. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

Sehän on about kausi paketissa. QS ja jatkossa Piti. Esport lopetettu.

----------


## kp63

Julian jäätävässä kunnossa. Ajo oli sen näköistä, että tiesi voittavansa eikä tarvinnut lopussa edes täysiä vetää.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/coll...paris-roubaix/

----------


## OJ

Huomenna Nokere Koerse. Ei alkuperäisellä liustalla, mutta klassikko kaikin puolin. Nyt veikkaan menevän jollekin muulle kuin Deceuninckille. 

Sunnuntaina Sagan ja Alaphilippe ottavat mittaa sitten toisistaan.

----------


## dreamer

> Sunnuntaina Sagan ja Alaphilippe ottavat mittaa sitten toisistaan.



Lauantaina.

----------


## Munarello

Hyvä huomio! Tosiaankin kyllähän N-K kuuluu ketjuun. Ajetaan nyt vissiin jo 74. kerran ja kiertelee Nokerebergin ympärillä. Itse Nokerebergin mäki ei nyt niin kummoinen ole (400m ja 6%) mutta kun se on mukulakiveä ja se ajetaan olikos se seitsemän kertaa niin kyllähän siinäkin kivuttavaa on. Lähtölistalta poimittuna:
- Superlupaus Remco Evenepoel (DQS)
- Mathieu van der Poel (Corendon-Circus)

Eurosport 1 ja playerissa 16:15-18:25. Selostuksesta ei tietoa.

----------


## PatilZ

Kylläpä tuli kasoja. Ilmeisen pahasti sattu muutamaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Se lopun rysä näytti pahalta, mutta MvdP ei somen mukaan kuitenkaan mennyt rikki. Miten lie muiden kohdalla?

EDIT: Nyt tulee kisoja melko kiivaalla tahdilla sillä tänäänkin ajetaan! Belgiassa ajetaan siis Bredene-Koksjide (tunnettiin aiemmin nimellä Handzame Classic) Flanderin alueella. Lähtölista näyttää hieman varamiehiseltä, mikä ei varsinaisesti yllätä sillä "kaikki" ovat tietysti huomenna Milan-San Remossa. On siellä kuitenkin vaikka Remco Evenepoel. Sitten se huominen herkku. Miten kisassa käy, kuka karkaa Poggion mäessä? Telkkarissa ES2 klo 15:30-18:30 ja mikä hienointa niin selostamassa "Woimakaksikko" Peter sekä Cristian Selin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Tällä pääsee Milano-San Remon tunnelmaan. Poggio ei ole kovin jyrkkä, mutta siihen mennessä on takana jo 280 km.

----------


## Googol

Novo Nordisk on näköjään lähtenyt neljän miehen voimin irtiottoon. Myös Henttala on mukana. Siitä vaan joukkuetempo pystyyn ja kohti voittoa.

----------


## 90kg

RAI:lla näköjään alkoi lähetys jo klo 14:00 mutta en saa sitä toimimaan VPN:lläkään. Pitänee odotella Eurosportin lähetystä.

----------


## OJ

Mä en ole saanut yhtään striimiä toimimaan.

----------


## Munarello

^ Olisit mennyt sitten paikan päälle katsomaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

ES Playeri toimii täällä, mikä ei varmaan auta siellä minkään verran.

----------


## Laroute

https://www.cycling-today.com/2019/0...o-live-stream/  Toimii ainakin täällä!

On kyllä harvinaista herkkua nähdä Suomipoika kevät klassikon pitkässä irtiotossa!

----------


## OJ

^Tattis...toi käy ja kukkuu. Sain L'Equipen toimimaan hetkeksi, mutta ne siirtyi ampumasuksimisen pariin.

----------


## Munarello

Jantterit on pysyneet toistaiseksi hyvin pystyssä. Melkeinpä silti väittäisin, että ehkä Cipressan tai viimeistään Poggion jälkeisessä alamäessä on joku nurin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Joonas Henttala kolmen minuutin hatkaryhmässä, kun 57 km jälkellä Milano-San Remossa!

----------


## Munarello

Juu ja seitsemän kilsaa myöhemmin ero oli 2:11 ja kutistuu koko ajan. Alkaa olla hatkan juhlat kohta juhlittu. Sen verran wahvasti pääjoukossa nyt riehutaan. Toki tämä ei nyt varsinaisesti ole mikään yllätys.

----------


## OJ

Voi halvattu nyt taas. Milano San Remo on kyllä paskoin kisa yrittää seurata netistä.

----------


## OJ

Sagan näyttää vahvalta.

----------


## OJ

The fok!? Joko Saganilla ei ollu lainkaan kirijalkaa tai sitten sössi kirin aika totaalisesti. Näköjään oli jalkaa, mutta ajoi niin pahasti pussiin ettei sieltä voinut tehdä mitään.

----------


## Munarello

Nyt täytyy todeta, että mieluusti olin väärässä siinä kohtaa kun ennustin kasoja alamäkiin. Tämä oli hieno kisa.

Muoks: Ihan heti en olisi uskonut, että WvA olisi loppukirissä mukana sillä olisin kuvitellut tämän olevan liian pitkä kisa krossimiehelle. Väärässä siinäkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## ratikka

> The fok!? Joko Saganilla ei ollu lainkaan kirijalkaa tai sitten sössi kirin aika totaalisesti. Näköjään oli jalkaa, mutta ajoi niin pahasti pussiin ettei sieltä voinut tehdä mitään.



Joo, tuntui että ei ollut jalkaa, mutta tais vaan jäädä liian taakse kun antoi muille vetovastuut. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Woutista puheenollen...Herran MSR data https://cyclo-sphere.com/w/b4a59eff8...4be3bbf521de2d 

Melkoinen jalkojen balanssiero.

----------


## OTT

> Woutista puheenollen...Herran MSR data https://cyclo-sphere.com/w/b4a59eff8...4be3bbf521de2d 
> 
> Melkoinen jalkojen balanssiero.



Näyttää tosiaan jostain syystä oletuksena aikamoisen balanssieron jalkojen välillä mutta kun aikavälin valitsee käsin, muuttuu balanssi arvoon 50/50.

----------


## OJ

Kattelin puhelimella, niin en lähteny säätämään kummemmin.

Ei ole klasari, mutta GP Denain voitto meni VDP:lle. Toivottavasti VDP ja WVA pysyvät terveenä ja vahvistuvat, jotta me sohvaperunat päästään nauttimaan lukuisista kaksinkamppailuista.

----------


## VesaP

Tietääkö kukaan mitä tapahtui sille MSR:n metsäpalolle mikä vilahti teeveessäkin kun ne saatanan peelot niillä hätäraketeillaan ensin saastuttivat koko ko mäen ilman ja sit vielä sytyttivät pusikot tuleen. Äijät oli jo hävinneet karkuun siitä tulen viereltä kun ensin saivat puskat syttymään. #"¤ peelot. Just ennen paloa kerkes pelotooni ohi siitä.

Selinit missas täysin ko palon eivätkä kommentoineet sitä mitenkään eikä ohjaajakaan uusintana ko kohtaa enää näyttänyt.

Mutta joo, LOISTAVAA kun tuplaselinit oli selostamassa!  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Streamin kautta katsellessa selostajat huomas kyllä ultrat soihduttamassa.. oli upean näköistä ilmakuvaa ja varmasti tosi vittumaista ajaa tollasen savun läpi. Pari kertaa oon joutunu liian lähelle soihtua ja se katku on aivan hirveä.

----------


## OJ

Tässä artikkelissa perataan Woutin kisaa tehojen valossa.

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/03/by-t...ilan-san-remo/

----------


## Warlord

On ne kovia!

----------


## PatilZ

Yhdenpäivän Driedaagse Brugge-De Panne ei kuulu klassikoihin, mutta menköön tässä. 10,9 km maalista ollut kolari ei onneksi ratkaissut mitään. Quick step hallitsi loppua ja Viviani tuotiin loistavasti ratkaisupaikalle. Toki Gaviria tuotiin samalla kertaa. Mutta jostain ihmeellisestä välistä Dylan Groenewegen tuli Gavirian peesiin ja vielä pienemmästä välistä parilla polkaisulla helpon näköisesti voittoon. Taitaa tässä olla tämän hetken kovin kirimies.

----------


## Munarello

Kova se on. Tämä oli kauden viides voitto eli yksi enemmän kuin esim Vivianilla. Pahan näköinen oli se kolari, josta voisi kyllä osoittaa sormella kilpailun järjestäjää. Kun siellä ajettiin jo varsin lujaa niin neljän kaistan leveydeltä hyökkäävä porukka ei noin vaan mahdu kahden kaistan leveydelle. Olisi pitänyt olla vähintäänkin joku lippumies varoittamassa ja olisihan sitä baanaa voinut kaventaa jo vähän etukäteen.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Stybarilta pitkästä aikaa iso voitto E3-kisassa. Quickstep hoiti taktikoinnin hienosti kun Jungelsin pitkä hatka söi muiden jalat ja Stybar sai istua, mutta on se silti haastavaa saada lopussa jalat pyörimään. Enpä tiedä kumpi on Flanderissa enemmän ennakkosuosikki, Stybar vai koko Quickstep...

Saganilla oli jotain hämminkiä pyörän kanssa tai sitten se feikkasi. Wout van Aert jatkaa kärjen hätyyttelyä, ja varmasti riittää kosijoita jatkossa, mutta riittääkö kantti myös voittoon?

----------


## Munarello

Tänään olisi vuorossa Gent-Wevelgem. Reitin 251,5km matkalle mahtuu mukulaa, santatietä, jyrkkiä mäkiä sekä pikavisiitti Ranskan puolelle. Vähän veikkailisin, että Viviani hoitaa kirillä tämän mutta kova tuuli voi laittaa pakkaa sekaisin. Tuolla kun taisi olla niin, että viimeinen Kemmelbergin mäki tulee 34km ennen maalia ja sen jälkeen mennään suht tasaisia peltoaukeita?

----------


## Esa S

Naisten Gent-Wevelgem on käynnissä, 99 km maaliin. Näkyy Proximus Sportsin facebook livelähetyksenä. Lotta voitti toissavuonna, ja tietenkin nytkin mukana,  kovemmalla joukkueella.

----------


## Esa S

Oli vähän pätkivä striimi, mutta näkyi sentään muutama viimeinen kilometri livenä. Lotta veti jostain syystä kirin Paternosterille. No kolmas tila tuli 19v juniorille.

----------


## OJ

Pitää nostaa hattua Kristoffille ton ajon jälkeen ja nousee Ronde veikkailuissa kohisten.

Plus, Gaviria blokkasi Vivianin varsin mallikkaasti.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, kuka olisi uskonut Kristoffin mahkuihin kolmekymppiä ennen maalia. Tämä taisi nyt olla kauden eka klassikko, jota DQS ei dominoinut. Varmaan ne tulee viikon päästä kahta kauheammin..

----------


## kuovipolku

Minä uskoin! Koska 

(a) olen lueskellut procycling.no:ta, jossa Kristoff mielestäni vain vaivoin onnistui peittelemään käsityksensä että Gaviria on vahvempi vain paperilla, ilmaisi tyytyväisensä että saa hänelle huonosti sujuneen viime kauden jälkeen ajaa ikään kuin tutkan alapuolella koska kilpailijat eivät pidä häntä aivan kovimpiin kuuluana uhkana ja kertoi että osasyy viime vuoden kehnoon menestykseen oli muotiin tullut pelkällä vedellä ja hyvin laihalla hiilihydraattiliuoksella ajaminen ja että nyt kun hän nauttii lähes tuplasti enemmän hiilihydraatteja, hän tuntee energiansa riittävän aivan eri tavalla.

(b) Kristoffille on aikaisemmin ollut vaikein paikka Kemmelberg, jossa hän on joko pudonnut tai joutunut liian koville, Nyt hänen taktinen manööverinsä meni aivan nappiin, hän sai ajaa Kemmelbergin omaan tahtiinsa eikä joutunut sen jälkeen takaa-ajohommiin kun siitä huolehtivat muut.

(c) Kristoff ei ole suosikkikuskejani, tylsältä vaikuttava tyyppi, ärsyttävä pärstä, ei ihan paras tallikaan ja kaiken lisäksi mies on norjalainen, mutta jonkinlainen sentimentaalinen suosikki hän kuitenkin oli vaikeuksien kautta voittoon tai upea comeback kevään klassikkovoittajaksi -tyyliin.

(d) Eurosportin ruotsinkielisessa selostuksessa Vacchi nosti juuri siinä vaiheessa esiin että nyt Kristoff on noussut vahvaksi voittajaehdokkaaksi ja jo aiemmin hän oli kommentoinut että kisa oli heti alusta ollut ehkä poikkeuksellisen raskas kovan vauhdin ja sivutuulen takia eli matkan rasitus oli ehkä lähempänä 300 km:n klassikkoa kuin reitin nimellistä pituutta - ja tämänhän katsotaan syystäkin suosivan Kristoffin ominaisuuksia ja hänen koko uransa harjoitustaustaa.


Se yksi keltapaitainen talli jäi nuolemaan näppejään vielä pahemmin kuin Dököönink. Siellä ei tallibussissa varmaan kisan jälkeen paljon puhuttu - tai sitten huudettiin.

----------


## paaton

> Minä uskoin! Koska 
> 
> (b) Kristoffille on aikaisemmin ollut vaikein paikka Kemmelberg, jossa hän on joko pudonnut tai joutunut liian koville, Nyt hänen taktinen manööverinsä meni aivan nappiin, hän sai ajaa Kemmelbergin omaan tahtiinsa eikä joutunut sen jälkeen takaa-ajohommiin kun siitä huolehtivat muut.



Pitää kyllä nostaa hattu korkealla, jos tuo oli tosiaan suunniteltu taktiikka. Minä kun katselin säälien isoa äijää, joka jostain ihmeen syystä nylkee yksinään ryhmien välissä.

Itse kirissähän kristoff oli lähes ylivoimainen uusinnan mukaan. Livenä se veto näytti tosi pitkältä, olin varma, että joku tulee peesistä ohi ennen maalia.

----------


## Munarello

Sen yhden keltapaitaisen tiimin olisi kyllä pitänyt kyetä viidellä ukkelilla parempaan, mutta pitää muistaa myös että se niiden kovin kirimies oli poissa, koska kuulemma kipeenä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pitää kyllä nostaa hattu korkealla, jos tuo oli tosiaan suunniteltu taktiikka. Minä kun katselin säälien isoa äijää, joka jostain ihmeen syystä nylkee yksinään ryhmien välissä.



Ihan oikein näitkin - siinä vaiheessa, Yritys oli nousta edelläajaneeseen ryhmään, mutta kun se ei onnistunut toteutui ikäänkuin vaihtoehto B. Eli siinä oli (myös) semmoinen ajatus että jos hän ei mitään tee ennen Kemmelbergiä, siellä voi käydä taas niinkuin kävi viime vuonna eli huonosti. Taktinen manööveri jolla ei voi hävitä vaikka se ei onnistuisikaan on hyvä - ja nyt se meni nappiin, vaikka huomattaa osa-ansio olikin sillä mitä muut tekivät (eli ajoivat kärjen ja hatkayritykset kiinni).

----------


## OJ

Mutta...Sagan...toivottavasti saa nousemaan loikalle ensi viikonlopuksi.

----------


## hape72

Harmillisesti MVP oli kokoajan pussissa eikä päässyt käytännössä edes kirimään kunnolla, sillä siinä olisi poijjaat saattaneet olla ihmeissään.

----------


## OJ

Kaikki on varmaan tan nähneet, mutta laitetaan esille. Se on 345 wattia muuten pirun paljon watteja kun aikaa kului 5,5 tuntia.

----------


## plr

> Se on 345 wattia muuten pirun paljon watteja kun aikaa kului 5,5 tuntia.



Toki hyväkuntoinen harrastaja pystyy tuottamaan tuon tehon myös - parin minuutin ajan.  :Leveä hymy: 

On siis järkyttävän kova keskiteho noin pitkälle ajalle.

----------


## Esa S

Huomenna sitten Dwars door Vlaanderer

----------


## kp63

Eikös noilla ole yli 80 happi. Ei tuo isoille klassikkoajajille kovin vaikeaa.  Rynkytys jne ne rassaa. Pystyis ne tasatehoilla isompiin. Kiva ois tietää NP.

----------


## OJ

G-W:ssä ilmeisesti piiputettiin rajoitinta vasten heti vapaan vauhdin alusta, eli AVG vs. NP ei välttämättä ole paljon eroa. Oliko, että ensimmäisen kahden tunnin keskinopeus oli 50 km/h. Muistan vain kun joskus päiviteltiin Cancellaran 280 watin keskitehoa. Cance oli ehkä pari kiloa kevyempi, mutta Kristoff puski yli 60 wattia isommat lukemat.

----------


## kp63

Onko kristofilla korkeammat silmäkulmat kuin fabiannilla. Näytti änäripelaajalta. Toki itellä ei junnukuvaa

----------


## OJ

Proximus Sportsin Facebookissa voi katsoa naisten kisaa livenä. Striimi vaikuttaa varsin laadukkaalta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

...ja tämänpäiväisen (semi)klassikon vei ylivoimaisen esityksen päätteeksi Mathieu van der Poel. Olikohan tuo MvdP:n toinen vai kolmas Worldtour-tasoinen maantiekisa. Ero toiseen krossikeisariin Wout van Aertiin on maantiellä selvä: MvdP voittaa, van Aert pärjää.

Pyöränkäsittelytaito + hillitön mukulamäenmittainen teho + kirikyky = tulos. Mitenkähän Rondessa viiden tunnin jälkeen? Uskoisin että pysyy kärkiporukoissa. Kestävyyttä se on sekin, että palautuu nopeasti tehopiikeistä.

----------


## OJ

En ole ihan samaa mieltä selvästä erosta kun WvA on pokannut kahdesti tänä vuonna WT kisoissa. Tosin minulle sopii, että ottavat toisistaan mittaa Pyhän Viikon aikana.

----------


## Munarello

Pitää muistaa, ettei ihan kaikki "kovat pojat" olleet eilen mukana. Toki silti erittäin vahva esitys. Voittajat muistetaan ja toinen sija on "ensimmäinen häviäjä" jne. En minäkään sitä heppujen välistä eroa nyt aivan valtavana pitäisi, mutta kyllähän MvdP on ollut viime aikoina vahvempi.

----------


## OJ

En väitä vastaan. Varsinkin MvdP:n kiri oli varsin vaikuttava sen kaiken matkan varrella tapahtuneen duunin päätteeksi.

----------


## OJ

Jos MvdP voittaisi Flandersin, niin olisi ensimmäinen isä-poika Flanderin voittajaperhe. 

Ehkä pitää myos ottaa vähän takaisin tota aikaisempaa viestiäni. Tämä on VDP:n ensimmäinen vuosi WT tasolla ja hän on ajanut näitä kisoja kuin olisi kokenut veteraani. Tässä voi olla aineksia maantiekisojen evoluutioloikalle vähän samaan tapaan kuin kävi crossin puolella.

Mutta mun ennakkosuosikit sunnuntaille

Stybar, Sagan ***
VDP, WVA, GVA **
Gilbert, Valverde, Rowe *

Laitan Jungelsin mustaksi hevoseksi.

----------


## OJ

Jatkan yksinjupisemista. 

Sporzan nettisivuilla on yleisoäänestys voittajasuosikeista ja tällä hetkellä äänet jakautuneet seuraavasti

Wout van Aert 25%
Bob Jungels 14%
Mathieu van der Poel 14%
Zdenek Stybar 12%
Greg van Avermaet 9%

----------


## Munarello

Hoho! Täällä fillarifoorumin "asiantuntijapiireissä" toki tiedämme paremmin, mutta itse jätän skepulaatiot tuonne sunnuntaille. Viihdytän itseäni jo ajatuksella, että sunnuntaina kotimaan aikaa vähän yhdentoista jälkeen Eurosporttia näkyville ja siitä seitsemään tuntiin ei mikään muu kiinnosta.  :Hymy:

----------


## FP3

> Hoho! Täällä fillarifoorumin "asiantuntijapiireissä" toki tiedämme paremmin, mutta itse jätän skepulaatiot tuonne sunnuntaille. Viihdytän itseäni jo ajatuksella, että sunnuntaina kotimaan aikaa vähän yhdentoista jälkeen Eurosporttia näkyville ja siitä seitsemään tuntiin ei mikään muu kiinnosta.



..."spekulaatiot"...

----------


## OJ

Mulla menee enemmän skepuloinnin puolelle, mutta olen myos varsin pätevä jälkiviisastelun vaativassa taiteessa. Minä en kyllä jaksa ihan paukusta seurata kisaa kun aikaerosta johtuen pitäisi heräillä joskus 3:30 aikaan.

----------


## r.a.i

> Hoho! Täällä fillarifoorumin "asiantuntijapiireissä" toki tiedämme paremmin, mutta itse jätän skepulaatiot tuonne sunnuntaille. Viihdytän itseäni jo ajatuksella, että sunnuntaina kotimaan aikaa vähän yhdentoista jälkeen Eurosporttia näkyville ja siitä seitsemään tuntiin ei mikään muu kiinnosta.



En oikein tiedä mikä tämän viestin tarkoitus oli, mutta itse tykkään kyllä lukea näitä lajista kiinnostuneiden fillaristien skepulaatioita ennen ja jälkeen kisan. Varsinkin nyt kun en itse oikein ehdi seuraamaan kisoja. Harmittavan vähäiseksi kisoista keskustelu on täällä käynyt. Erityisesti kaipaan jäsen Vetoon juttuja, mutta miehellä taitaa olla muita kireitä.

----------


## Munarello

> ..."spekulaatiot"...



Thät's what I said, blaaklaader.

^Se tarkoittaa juuri sitä, mitä siinä lukee. Nykyisin kun esim Vetoo ei tänne juuri kirjoittele, tämä spekulointi ynnä muu jaarittelu jää meille, jotka "luulemme tietävämme" vaikka todellinen osaaminen saattaakin olla vähän muuta. Ja sitä, että jos ja kun kukaan muu ei Rondea ole alustanut niin yritän väsätä huomenna pienen yhteenvedon kilpailusta.  :Hymy:

----------


## PekkaO

Huominen ohjelma alkaa selkiintyä, vaikka huomenna voi käydä juuri päinvastoin.
Aamulla 4 h PK:ta alkuverryttelynä.
Ruutu auki ehkä ensimmäisillä mukulakivillä, mutta viimeistään ennen ensimmäistä
Oude Kwaremont'ia             (Leffe Blonde)
sitten
Holleweg                            (Grisette Bio Witbier)
Kapelmuur                          (Corsendonk)
Oude Kwaremont(2)          (StFeuillien Saison)
Kruisberg                            (Grand cru Val-Dieu)
Oudenaarde                       (Timmermans Oude Gueuze, ainakin jos belgialainen voittaja,
muuten kahvi)
(Varalla yksi Chimay, jos jano pääsee yllättämään)

----------


## OJ

Reitistä on niin paljon helpompi spekuloida luotettavasti kuin ennakkosuosikeista, niin laitetaan reitti tähän ketjuun.

2019 Ronde siis starttaa Antwerpenista. Pyssy paukahtaa Antwerpenin Steenpleinillä huomenna kello 10:30 paikallista aikaa (11:30 Suomen aikaa). Alussa on 9,3km master startti ja vapaa vauhti alkaa noin 10:45 paikallista aikaa. Suosittelen katsomaan live-lähetystä heti alusta alkaen koska vapaan vauhdin alusta alkaa usein melkoinen iskuhelvetti, mikä on varsin viihdyttävää katsottavaa. Ensimmäinen mukulakivi on 1300 metrin Lippenhovestraat, joka tulee vastaan 87 kilometrin ajon jälkeen. Heti Lippenhovestraatin perään ajetaan 1500 metrin Paddestraat. Molemmat mukulakivet ovat hyväkuntoisia ja ilman sivutuulta ei pitäisi aiheuttaa mitään erityistä paniikkia. Mutta Belgiassa tuulee aina, ainakin vähän ja huomenna voi tuulla navakastikin. Viime vuosien tapaan Oude Kwaremont (2200m, 4% keskijyrkkyys ja 11,6% max, 1500m mukulaa) on ensimmäinen mäki, joka tulee vastaan 119,5km ajon jälkeen joskus 13:25-13:50 välillä paikallista aikaa. Veikkaan nopeampaa aikataulua jos viimeisen viikon kisat antavat mitään osviittaa. Irtiotto on todennäköisesti muodostunut ennen ensimmäistä Oude Kwaremontia ja pääjoukko saattaa haukata happea tässä vaiheessa. 

Kuten profiilista näkyy, niin kisan ensimmäinen vaihe on tasaista, ja Oude Kwaremontista alkaen toinen vaihe on Oudenaarde-Kluisbergen-Ronse kolmioon sijoittuvan harjun piikkaamista eri suunnista. Kun pitää mielessä, että toisessa vaiheessa pisin tasainen pätkä on viimeisen Paterbergin jälkein noin 13km, niin saa hyvän kuvan miten reitti sahaa noita mäkiä. Tai reitti ei taida poiketa ranskankieliselle alueelle vaikka Ronde van Vlaanderenstraat on juurikin siinä rajalla. TV:stä katsottuna voi tulla kuva, että ajavat laajalla alueella, mutta Oude Kwaremontin ja Koppenbergin välimatka on vain 7km ja Ronse on puolestaan 8km päässä Koppenbergistä. Tälle alueelle pakkautuu huomenna noin miljoona fania ja se näkyy ja tuntuu. Perinteisesti kisan toisessa vaiheessa alkaa varsinainen jyvien erottelu akanoista. Kaikki 17 luokiteltua mäkeä sijoittuvat kisan toiseen vaiheeseen ja tämä on yleistäen se vaihe kisaa, josta Ronde tunnetaan.

Kisan toisen vaiheen luonne riippuu todella paljon siitä, minkälainen irtiotto on muodostunut ennen mäkiä. Jos irtiottoa ei ole muodostunut lainkaan, tai irtiotto on vaarallinen tai "liian lähellä" pääjoukkoa, niin toisesta vaiheesta voi muodostua varsin kiukkuinen muutaman tunnin iskujen vaihto. Kisan toinen vaihe on kuitenkin todella raskas jopa näille proffille eikä olisi yllätys jos toinen vaihe ajetaan tasaisen tappavaa vauhtia ja ratkaisevat iskut tulevat karsitusta porukasta viimeisen Oude Kwaremont-Paterberg tuplan kohdilla. Yksi asia on kuitenkin melko varma, tai ainakn jollain lailla todennäköinen, että Oudenaarden Minderbroederstraatilla ei ole isoa porukkaa massakirimässä voitosta. 

Yksi villi kortti kisan suhteen on sää. Sääennuste lupailee lämmintä keliä, mutta joissain ennusteissa on myös ukkoskuuroja. Erityisen kovaa tuulta ei ole ennusteessa, mutta kuten kaikki tietävät, ukkoskuurot voivat tuoda paikallisia puuskia.

Sporzan suosikkiäänestyksessä on annettu liki 32 tuhatta ääntä ja top-5 on seuraava.

Wout van Aert 25%
Mathieu van der Poel 14%
Bob Jungels 12%
Zdenek Stybar 12%
Greg van Avermaet 10%

Feltet.dk suosikkiranking on seuraava

***** Wout van Aert
**** Zdenek Stybar, Greg Van Avermaet
*** Peter Sagan, Tiesj Benoot, Mathieu van der Poel, Matteo Trentin, Bob Jungels
** Niki Terpstra, Oliver Naesen, Philippe Gilbert, Sonny Colbrelli, Alejandro Valverde, Alberto Bettiol, Michael Matthews, Sep Vanmarcke, Luke Rowe, Alexander Kristoff, Tim Wellens
* Sebastian Langeveld, Søren Kragh Andersen, Yves Lampaert, Jens Keukeleire, Jasper Stuyven, Nils Politt, Dylan Van Baarle, Gianni Moscon, Stefan Küng, Michael Valgren, Mads Pedersen, Matej Mohoric, Magnus Cort, John Degenkolb, Mike Teunissen, Fernando Gaviria, Arnaud Demare, Jurgen Roelandts, Silvan Dillier, Jasha Sütterlin, Nelson Oliveira, Davide Ballerini

Mun kohdalla näistä klassikoista puuttuu toi olutaspekti, koska ei tunnu sopivalta alkaa juomaan olutta aamukuudesta alkaen.

----------


## PekkaO

Hyvä kooste. Itse olisin nostanut viimeaikaisten näyttöjen perusteella Kristoff'ia ylemmäksi kuin nuo rankingit. Ehkä se on vain pohjoismaista yhteenkuuluvuutta?

----------


## Köfte

Harmillisesti olen huomenna iltavuorossa työn parissa.
Kuittaan sitten viikon päästä, maanantaina vasta yöksi.

----------


## 90kg

Jaahas - onkin sitten selostus telkkarissa riikinruotsiksi.  :Leveä hymy:  

Edit: ekat 10 minuuttia.

----------


## Munarello

Hain pitsaa, kebabia sekä virvoittavia juomia joten niiden puolesta täällä ollaan valmiina! Alku oli tosi lupaava sillä pleikkarin EuroSport Player kertoi, ettei sovellus ole saatavilla tässä maassa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HXX1100H

Canal digitalilta ääni puuttuu kokonaan ja asiakaspalvelu on tänään kiinni.

----------


## -Sammy-

Tvstä lähetys pätkii pahasti. Playerissa toimii hyvin.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## -Sammy-

> Tvstä lähetys pätkii pahasti. Playerissa toimii hyvin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Siis lontoonkielinen lähetys toimii, suomi pätkii. Olis mielellään kuunnellu Selinin "veljesten" jutustelua, mut ei sitten v...tu

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Telkkarissa tulee viideon minuutin välein joku ilmoitus salausmodulista ja kuva/ääni pimenee. Minuutin päästä kuva/ääni taas palautuu. Eurosportin päässä joku klikkailee säätimiä satunnaisesti?

----------


## kmw

Player näyttää nikottelemati.

So far kimppalenkkeilyä.

----------


## jone1

Jatkuvasti pätkii elisan kaapeli-tv:ssä eurosport 1 hd täälläkin.

----------


## ar

> Canal digitalilta ääni puuttuu kokonaan ja asiakaspalvelu on tänään kiinni.



Sama vika striimissä, mutta satelliitin kautta toimii ok.

----------


## TERU

No jopa se pätkii harvinaisen paljon, DNA kaapeli tuo, kuvayhteydet äänineen . 
Tulee ylimääräisiä pausseja katseluun ei tuota muutoinkaan koko aikaa jaksa vetää!

----------


## Matomatala

Täällä ollaan Lottaa kannustamassa Oude Kwaremontilla. Suomen lipusta tunnistaa meijän paikan. Miehet ajo 1. kerran ohi ja päättäväiset oli ilmeet. Harmi tuo Terpstran kaatuminen. Tunti, niin naisten vuoro.

----------


## plr

Nyt saisi joku vääntäytyä korjaamaan tuon vian. Se on kestänyt jo kolme tuntia.

----------


## Munarello

Naisten kisassa proximus sportsin facebookissa oltiin juuri Kapelmuurilla. Seitsemän naisen hatka reilun kahden minuutin keulalla kun reilu 70km jäljellä. Tom Boonen bongattu Kwaremontilla katsomossa. Lontoolaisselostajat taisivat muuten puhua, että paikalliset maanviljelijät olisi taas jotain mielenosoitusta suunnitelleet? Siinä olisikin ylimääräinen ohjelmanumero kun olisivat jonkun paskakuorman kipanneet keskelle paveeta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Pätkii samaan tapaan myös ES 2 lähetys, jossa Snookkeria livenä Kiinasta. Jotain kansainvälisten yhteyksien katkeilua.

----------


## OJ

Huomenta. Kampesin just hereille katsomaan miesten ekan Oude Kwaremontin. Onko Terpstran kaatumisen lisäksi tapahtunut muuta merkittävää?

Naisten kisa näyttää tällä hetkellä varsin sopuisalta.

Canvas VPN:n kautta toimii ainakin täällä.

----------


## Googol

> Pätkii samaan tapaan myös ES 2 lähetys, jossa Snookkeria livenä Kiinasta. Jotain kansainvälisten yhteyksien katkeilua.



Kansallisia tai kansainvälisiä, pyöräily ja snooker tuskin lähetetään samaa yhteyttä pitkin Eurosportille, joten ongelma lienee Eurosportin omissa yhteyksissä.

----------


## M. Rontti

Kauan siinä kesti, mutta vihdoin ja viimein Eurosport sai jotain tietoa ulos





> Eurosportin tv-kanavien (Eurosport 1 ja Eurosport 2) kuvissa on tällä hetkellä euroopanlaajuisia ongelmia. Pariisin teknikkomme selvittävät juurisyytä parhaillaan. Pahoittelut aiheutuneesta häiriöstä ja mielipahasta! #eurosport
> 
> Ongelma koskettaa siis tv-kanavia, Eurosport Playerin tapahtumakohtaiset lisäkanavat toimivat normaalisti. #eurosportplayer



Tämä siis pätkii: https://fi.eurosportplayer.com/en/channel/e1fi
Tämä ei: https://fi.eurosportplayer.com/en/ev...a-1e3bac8a770c

Olisihan tätä pikkuisen mukavampi Selinien selostuksella katsella.

Ja sitten kisaan...

Todella harmillinen tuo Terpstran kaatuminen. Toivottavasti ei käynyt mitään vakavampaa.
Muutenpa tässä on vielä ollut vähän "odottava" tunnelma.

----------


## Munarello

> Huomenta. Kampesin just hereille katsomaan miesten ekan Oude Kwaremontin. Onko Terpstran kaatumisen lisäksi tapahtunut muuta merkittävää?
> 
> Naisten kisa näyttää tällä hetkellä varsin sopuisalta.
> 
> Canvas VPN:n kautta toimii ainakin täällä.



Eipä varsinaisesti ole tapahtunut. Tuo neljän miehen irtiotto muotoutui melko vähin väännöin. Sen jälkeen on ollut pari pikkukolaria ja DQS:n jampat on rikkoneet aika monta rengasta, mutta varsinaisesti ei ole mitään revittelyä vielä nähty.

Edit: Ainiin, olihan siellä se pääjoukon pikainen stoppi tasoristeyksessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Meillä ei ES 1 näy elisa viihteen kautta. 
Kaikki muut kanavat näkyy.

----------


## OJ

No Kapelmuurin jälkeen onkin sitten tapahtunut. Melko äkäistä menoa.

----------


## Pohje

Elisan kautta ei toimi enään ollenkaan, VMP

----------


## marco1

DNA antennillakin pätkii. 
Ikävä kiekon hajoaminen äsken, nimi jäi epäselväksi.

----------


## Munarello

^MvdP. Ensin näytti, että meni solisluu rikki mutta sitten se olikin jo pyörän päällä riehumassa takaisin porukoihin. Ei vaan taida enää ehtiä kärkikahinoihin.

----------


## plr

Nyt on enemmän mustaa ruutua kuin kuvaa. Tämän pätkimisen vuoksi katsominen ei ole kivaa. Miten vaikeaa on panna varayhteydet päälle, kun aikaa on ollut puoli päivää?

----------


## TERU

Joskus belgialaiset levittäneet lantakuormia reitille nyt tainneet löytää ajanmukaisemman kiusanteon?

----------


## paternoster

Ei liene Belgialaisissa lantapattereissa vika tällä(kään) kertaa. Koko eurosportin tarjonta takunnut aamusta asti tasaisen varmasti. Ranskalaisten huoleksi ei saisi jättää kuin patongin paistamisen.

----------


## Iksa

No, ei tässä mee sivu suun kun yksi hienoimmista kevätklassikoista...

VMP. Alkuun vaan pätki mutta nyt sit total black out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ei tule muuta kuin mustaa ruutua nyt.

----------


## Pohje

Ei näy. Twitterissä kertoivat ongelmista, jota ranskalaidet koittaa korjata. Jää taas kerran yritykseksi. Kai ne on jo maalissa ja kuva edelleen poissa.

----------


## timoht

ES player lontooksi pelittää..ei tuu Selineitä ikävä. Olipa hyvä että tuli syksyllä otettua tuo Puolan BF-tarjous :Hymy: 

Alberto Bettiol vei..nevöhööd.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## OJ

Toivottavasti EF maksoi Deceuninckille hyvän rahan.

----------


## plr

Jonkinasteinen yllätys. Olisi ollut hienoa nähdä kisa.

----------


## veku

Onneksi esp:lla saa jälkikäteen katsottua Selinin selustuksen kera.  :Hymy:  Mutta olipas tapahtumarikas kilpailu.

----------


## pulmark

> Ei liene Belgialaisissa lantapattereissa vika tällä(kään) kertaa. Koko eurosportin tarjonta takunnut aamusta asti tasaisen varmasti. Ranskalaisten huoleksi ei saisi jättää kuin patongin paistamisen.



France TV Sport toimi koko päivän ihan moitteettomasti joten ranskalaisissa ei ollut nyt kyllä vikaa. Hieno päivä ja Italiaan voitot sekä naisissa että miehissä.

Miksi joku vielä haluaa käyttää jotain antiikkista EuroSporttia joka ei edes toimi luotettavasti ja vielä haluaa maksaa siitä ?

----------


## FiHanto

Siis mikä vedätys tämä oikein oli Eurosportilta? Kuva pätki tasaisesti koko kisan ajan, lopuksi vielä oikein kunnon ruudun pimennys kisan loppuun. Ruutulippu kun heilahti, niin pätkiminen loppui välittömästi. Onneksi Paris-Roubaix ajetaan ranskan maaperällä, eiköhän Pariisin teknikot pidä huolen että se sentään tulee kunnolla läpi...

Pitäiskö tässä Eurosport player hommata, vai mitä tässä oikein ajetaan takaa... :Vihainen:

----------


## Munarello

Eh, Mathieu van der Poel ei lakkaa hämmästyttämästä! Tänäänkin sen pahannäköisen kuperkeikan jälkeen oli silti neljäs.

----------


## Googol

> France TV Sport toimi koko päivän ihan moitteettomasti joten ranskalaisissa ei ollut nyt kyllä vikaa. Hieno päivä ja Italiaan voitot sekä naisissa että miehissä.
> 
> Miksi joku vielä haluaa käyttää jotain antiikkista EuroSporttia joka ei edes toimi luotettavasti ja vielä haluaa maksaa siitä ?



Eurosportin ranskalaisissa...

Ja vaihtoehdot taitaa olla epävarma Eurosport ja vielä epävarmemmat piraattistriimit.

Ronden 9 palkintopallisijasta 4 meni Tanskaan.

----------


## pulmark

^^ Tanskan Cecilia Ludwig ajoi kyllä mainion kisan naisissa. Alusti ratkaisevan irtioton ja jaksoi sitten sekä osallistua sinnikkäästi vetohommiin että roikkua mukana 3 naisen hatkassa vaikka aina välillä näytti että tippuu. Loppukirissä hänellä ei sitten pienikokoisena enää ollut mitään jakoa Van Vleutenille ja Battianellille.

----------


## paaton

Tosiaan ESplayerissähän on melkein aina kaksi streamia. Nyt se englanninkielinen toimi moitteetta.

Tuosta voitosta Sep Vanmarcke sai takuulla mahtavat fiilikset. Tippui pois hatkasta, mutta ei jäänyt roikkumaan pelotoonin perälle, vaan veti täysillä hatkaa kiiinni, niin pitkään kuin jalat olivat finito.

Samoin se toinen EF Educationin kuski ajoi aika loistavasti pelotonin eteen ahtaaseen risteykseen ja jätti yllättäen mäkeen kirimisen vähän vajaaksi  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

VDP oli porukan ainoa, joka teki jotain ajaakseen voitosta. Menee jossittelun puolelle, mutta olisikohan ollut enemmän taakia jos ei olisi katollaan käynnin jälkeen joutunut jauhamaan pitkään kiinni.

Voittaja kyllä ansaitsi voittonsa erittäin vahvalla ajolla ja isot nimet jäivät nuolemaan näppejään. 

Tiz-cyclingin striimi toimi täällä suunnalla, mutta Kirby/Yates kommentointi on kyllä niin sysipaskaa, että pahaa teki.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Yritin katsoa striimistä kauanko siinä meni VDP:ltä, ehkä noin minuutti. Siitä tuli kuitenkin pari kymppiä aika tiukkaa vetotyötä. Ero ei pienentynyt kuin silloin kun VDP veti. Ilman katollaankäyntiä olisi varmaan Paterbergin jälkeen ollut Bettiolin kanssa kahdestaan irti. Odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä, että VDP näyttää myös tempokykynsä.

----------


## carp

Mielestäni Greg Avermaet kyllä yritti tänään, mutta se ei vaan riittänyt ja oli aikalailla merkattu kaveri. EF Educationilla oli loistava taktiikka ja päivä noin muutenkin. Olisin kyllä veikannut, että VDP:n kisa olisi loppunut siihen kiekon rikkoutumiseen ja kaatumiseen. Ei tainnut bunny jump ihan onnistua siinä kanttarilla.

Seurasin koko päivän Eurosport playerilla kansainvälistä feediä ja se toimi loistavasti ilman katkosia (ja kasinomainoksia!) iPhonen + AirPlayn kautta teeveelle stremattuna. Selostajina oli Matt Stephens ja Rob Hatch ja heitä on mukana kuunnella.

----------


## häggens

> Onneksi esp:lla saa jälkikäteen katsottua Selinin selustuksen kera.  Mutta olipas tapahtumarikas kilpailu.



Paitsi että tallenne on samaa kuraa. Toivottavasti oli nauhuri käynnissä, että saavat kunnollisen tallenteen. Piti kesken pyörälenkin vaihtaa englanninkieliseen joka toimikin hyvin. Kisa oli kyllä hyvä, ei tarvittu sadetta eikä sivutuulta siihen.

Van der Poel meni myös pätkän sivuttain, kun takapyörä ei noussut jalkakäytävälle eli   pitch ja yaw tuli tehtyä eli jäi puuttumaan kyljelleen kaatuminen eli roll ;-)

Harmillinen tuo Terpstran loukkaantuminen. Menetti tajuntansa ja ainakin Roubaix jää väliin. Solisluut tulee aina kuntoon, pää on hankalampi homma.

----------


## OJ

Nyt kun olen rauhoittunut ton "how not to win a race" esityksen jälkeen, niin alkaa toi voittoliike miellyttää jatkuvasti enemmän. Toivottavasti joku antaa isällistä tai veljellistä palautetta noille staroille, jotka olivat kuin kunnan miehet hommissa kettinkivartisilla lapioilla. Kaikki junnuvuosien ikimuistoisimmat klassikkovoitot tulivat juurikin kovilla sooloajoilla eikä millään muniinpuhalteluilla tai kahdeksan tiimikaverin peesauksilla. Tässä on legendaarisen tarinan ainesta kun nimetön kaveri "varastaa" eturivin klassikon voiton ammattipyöräilyn isoilta nimiltä.

Joku muuten somessa meni mainitsemaan suunnilleen "olipa tylsä miesten kisa, olisipa kaikki kisat kuten naisten Ronde". Mulla on vielä naisten kisa tulossa torrenttina, mutta miten halvatun jännittävä se naisten kisa oli kun mulla tuli melkein pissa housuun miesten kisaa katsoessa?

----------


## J T K

> Seurasin koko päivän Eurosport playerilla kansainvälistä feediä ja se toimi loistavasti ilman katkosia (ja kasinomainoksia!) iPhonen + AirPlayn kautta teeveelle stremattuna. Selostajina oli Matt Stephens ja Rob Hatch ja heitä on mukana kuunnella.



Jep, hyvä selostajapari ja kisaa oli mukava seurata playerilla ilman häiriöitä.

Hieno Ronde ja voittaja tiimeineen! Seb Vanmarcke ja kumppanit olivat rakentamassa hienosti voittoa. MvdP:n ajo oli jäätävää seurattavaa, mutta ehkäpä jatkossa jättää kikkailut reunakivillä vähemmälle ja pitää entistä paremmin huolen, että on paremmin sijoittuneena. Nyt voi vain arvailla, miten olisi käynyt..Valverden, van Aertin ja MvdP:n tulo mukaan kärkikahinoihin sekoitti hyvin pakettia ja näillä muilla ennakkosuosikeilla tikut loppuivat joko kesken tai niitä ei sitten uskallettu enää raapia. Samaten Kristoffin parempi klassikkokevät aikoihin vaikutti siihen, että tykkäsivät katsella enemmän toistensa ajolaseja kuin sitä edessä olevaa asfalttia.

----------


## TERU

Ronde tulee uusintana moneenkin kertaan viimeiseltä kolmeltakympiltä maanantain aikana, nyt tulee katkottomana vuorotellen kummaltakin kanavalta. Katkot pilasivat suoraa lähetystä!

----------


## pulmark

> Joku muuten somessa meni mainitsemaan suunnilleen "olipa tylsä miesten kisa, olisipa kaikki kisat kuten naisten Ronde". Mulla on vielä naisten kisa tulossa torrenttina, mutta miten halvatun jännittävä se naisten kisa oli kun mulla tuli melkein pissa housuun miesten kisaa katsoessa?



Naisten kisassa tapahtui ehkä enemmän koko ajan. Italialainen voittaja, sprintteri-tyyppinen ajoi varsinkin viimeisellä 20km mäet viisaasti ihan kärjen tuntumassa aina suht kovaa eikä jäänyt liian kauas kärjestä. Irtiotossa tanskalainen Ludwig veti aina mäet kovaa kun takaa-ajajat meinasi saada irtioton kiinni. 

Miesten kisassa iso loppuhuipennus vähän lässähti kun näytti siltä että viimeisellä 10km ei kellään n. 15 kuskin takaa-ajajaryhmästä ollut todellisia haluja ajaa Bettiolia kiinni. Jos tuo ryhmä ois ollut pienempi 3-5 vahvaa ajajaa niin voitto ois saattanut mennä loppukiriin, nyt kaikki vähän jäi kyttäämään toisiaan. Toisaalta ihan hienoa että lopun soolona ajettu irtiotto kesti loppuun.

----------


## OJ

Pikaisella katselulla naisten kisa vaikutti asialliselta, mutten sitä rankkaisi miesten kisan edelle. 

Cecile Uttrup Ludwig tosin voitti ylivoimaisesti haastattelukisan. https://twitter.com/i/status/1114898860869074945 

Mutta P-R lupailee hyvää kun noin moni eturivin kuski näkyy olevan kovassa iskussa. Kristoff voi olla jälleen kova ensi sunnuntaina.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tässä on legendaarisen tarinan ainesta kun nimetön kaveri "varastaa" eturivin klassikon voiton ammattipyöräilyn isoilta nimiltä.



"Nimetön" ei tietenkään tarkoita samaa kuin "täysin tuntematon" tai "joku ihan vaan nobody" eikä tarkoitus ole tarttua tähän irvailu- tai tiesin tämänkin paremmin -hengessä, mutta olihan Alberto Bettiol niiden ajajien joukossa jotka oli nostettu jonkinasteisten voittajaehdokkaiden joukkoon sekä aikaisempien vuosien että erityisesti tämän kevään esitystensä perusteella. (Omakehu haisee mutta haiskoon: minullekin Bettiol oli seurattava nimi jo toissa vuodesta lähtien ja Milano-Sanremosssa ja E3 Harelbekessä häntä ei yksinkertaisesti voinut olla noteeraamatta.)


Feltet.dk:n "Optaktissa" ranking näytti tältä:

***** Wout van Aert

**** Zdenek Stybar, Greg Van Avermaet

*** Peter Sagan, Tiesj Benoot, Mathieu van der Poel, Matteo Trentin, Bob Jungels

** Niki Terpstra, Oliver Naesen, Philippe Gilbert, Sonny Colbrelli, Alejandro Valverde, Alberto Bettiol, Michael Matthews, Sep Vanmarcke, Luke Rowe, Alexander Kristoff, Tim Wellens

Miltei kaksikymmentä nimeä, mutta kuitenkin suhteellisen lyhyt lista. Ajajaesittely tiivistyi: "Jos hän löytää samat jalat kuin E3:ssa. mikään ei ole mahdotonta."


Cycling Tips julkaisi vuosi sitten haastattelun paljon sanovalla otsikolla: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/5-qu...berto-bettiol/ 


Viime kausi meni Bettioilta pitkälti sairastumisiin ja loukkaantumisiin, mutta tänä keväänä hän oli kaikkien asiantuntevien kommentaattoreiden silmin nähtynä noussut uudelle,tasolle ja oli jo ennen Rondea vahvoilla vuoden kevätklassikkojen sensaatiosta puhuttaessa.

----------


## OJ

Ei toki mikään nobody, mutta Ronde oli hänen ensimmäinen proffavoitto ja Asgreenin lisäksi ainoa "ei-niin-tuttu" nimi top-20 listalla.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään olisi vuorossa Scheldeprijs, joka taitaa olla kirimiesten kilpailu. Varsinkin kun ennakkotiedon mukaan tuulikaan ei ole sekoittamassa pakkaa. Aivan kovimmat kirikanuunat ei ole mukana, mutta mielenkiinnolla seuraan esim Greipelin ja Kittelin esityksiä vaikka en välttämättä pitäisi heitä suurimpina voittajasuosikkeina.

Edit: Ja heti näkyi kuvissa, että kyllä ne liput tangoissa melko suorina lepattaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit2: Greipel oli 21. mutta sentään samassa porukassa voittajan kanssa. Kittel sen sijaan näyttäisi olevan ihan kujalla. Putosi porukoista, maalissa sijalle 99 ja neljä ja puoli minuuttia kärjestä.

----------


## OJ

P-R skepulointi tulille! 

Jotkut Roubaixiin tähtäävät kuskit starttasivat Scheldeprijsiin, mutta tulokset eivät taida antaa osviittaa tulevasta...paitsi ehkä Kittelin osalta. Kittelin väitetään keskittyneen liian intensiivisesti viinin ja oluen juontiin. 

Boonen nimesi Asgreenin Roubaix-suosikikseen, mutta muuten on hiljaista suosikkiskepuloinnin saralla. Feltet.dk ei ole julkaissut omia suosikkejaan.

Mä nostan Kristoffin edelleen mun suosikiksi.

Ja hauska, tai ärsyttävä, video Carrefour de l'Arbre Strava segmentin metsästyksestä.

----------


## Munarello

Tai ehkä vähän huomiohakuinen. Varmaan kaksi eri asiaa ajaa koko kilpailureitti porukoissa tai mennä autolla vaikka Arenbergille ottamaan selfieitä ja lähteä siitä tuuttaamaan.  :Hymy: 

Kristoff on ilman muuta suosikki viime näyttöjensä ansiosta. MVP tietenkin on myös seurannassa.

Pinarellolta tuli juuri "täysjousto" konkeli, jäsen VesaP tuolla jo riehuu kommenttiosiossa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pina...ded-road-bike/

----------


## OJ

Ei toi tietenkään ole verrattavissa kisaan, mutta noi kaverit eivät ole mitään satunnaisia kumitossuilijoita eikä se KOM ihan helpolla irronnut. Prohvat ajaa sunnuntaina sitten 5 sekuntia hitaammin 250 km jaloissaan, eli aika sika kovaa.

Mathieu van der Poel ei aja Roubaixia koska tähtää Amsteliin. 

Spessulta tuli myos uusi Roubaix pihalle ja näyttää varsin asialliselta peliltä.

EDIT: Somessa on liikkunut kuvia reittiintutustumispäivästä ja reitin varressa on varsin kiitettävästi porukkaa jo nyt. Viikonlopulle myos lupailee sadekuuroja, mutta saa nähdä riittääko kastelemaan kummemmin.

----------


## dreamer

Kristoff on paperilla lähes täydellinen mukulakivijyrä Roubaixiin, mutta jostain syystä ei ole koskaan kisassa oikein hyvin pärjännyt. Mutta jospa tällä kertaa varsinkin kun muiden suosikkien kunto ei näytä olevan suhteessa yhtä hyvällä tasolla. 

Naesen on myös todella vahva ja osoittanut hyvää kuntoa ja myös kiriminen on sujunut tänä vuonna joten ei voi ohittaa.

Sagan ei ole täydessä kunnossa, mutta Roubaix:n kaltaisessa kisassa voi pienellä onnellakin päästä ratkaisupaikoille ja niissä hieman huonokuntoisenkin Saganin eväät voivat riittää.

GVA on varmaan taas yritteliäs ja tekee kovasti töitä, mutta riittääkö se muuhun kuin iskunpaikan petaamiseen muille kuten viime vuonna tapahtui?

----------


## Munarello

Hah, voisihan sitä katsoa lähtölistaa ennen kuin alkaa skepuleeraamaan. Eihän tuolla ole koko Corendon-Circus -tiimiä lainkaan mukana joten hankalahan se on van der Poelin olla mukana.  :Leveä hymy:  Minulla nyt ei asiantuntemus näissä ennakkoarvailuissa pitkälle riitä, mutta vähän kuvittelisin voittajan tulevan noiden ennakkosuosikkien ulkopuolelta. Mites vaikka Luke Rowe? Sagan ei ole parhaassa tikissään, GvA on varmaan taas liian kuuma, WvA luultavasti sijoittuu hyvin, mutta ei voita koska tekee "liikaa" vetotöitä, Degenkolb voi olla kirissä mukana, mutta potku ei riitä jne. Mahdollisessa loppukirissä Kristoff on varmasti tällä hetkellä todella vahva, mutta tuleeko sellaista? DQS:lla on totuttuun tapaan vahva joukkue, josta löytyy useampia vaihtoehtoja irtiottoja ajatellen.

----------


## Köfte

^ ja ^^ En halua sortua spekulointiin; ainoa klassikko, jonka voin seurata (jos €urosport suo)
livenä TV:stä tälle kaudelle. Odotan kyllä suurella mielenkiinnolla pitkää lähetystä sunnuntaina.
Yllätyksille on aina mahdollisuus Pohjoisen Helvetissä, toivottavasti en pety :Hymy: 
En ole rakentanut aikataulua virvokkeet/kivipätkät, mutta mennään tapahtumien ehdoilla.

----------


## kmw

Mun veikkaus et Kvikstep vie.

----------


## TERU

Minulla taas on sellainen elämäntilanne, että pystyn seraamaan kaikki klassikot, jotka ES suo. Tuo, että pannaan suuri ryhmä kuskeja ajamaan tuollaisilla "pelloilla" vie uskottavuutta kisalta, arvallakin vois ratkaista, ken pääsee läpi. Tottakait katson kisan ns. alusta loppuun, kuten luen kirjatkin kannesta kanteen!

----------


## Munarello

Tsekkailin Pariisin sääennustetta: sateen mahdollisuus 0%. Kuivan kelin kisa siis tänä vuonna.

----------


## jhalmar

^ Turhana kommenttina tuohon säähän liittyen voisi todeta, että yli 200km matkalla on joskus sää vähän saattanut vaihtua. Tässä tapauksessa tosin reitin ja määränpään ennuste on myös kuiva. En kylläkään epäile, etteikö alkuperäinen postaaja olisi tarkoittanut koko reitin säätä.

----------


## kuovipolku

*Tänäkin* vuonna! Vaikka ollaan keskimääräistä sateisemmalla seudulla, huhtikuu on vuoden kuivinta aikaa ja jo tilastollisesti sateiset Roubaix't ovat melko harvassa. 

(Sitä en mene sanomaan onko edellisestä kurakisasta jo niin monta vuotta että olisi menossa huomattavan pitkä kuivien kisojen kausi.)

----------


## OJ

Sama se on Roubaixin ja Flanderin kanssa. Ollaan alueella missä ”sataa aina” mutta koska oli viimeinen sateinen Roubaix tai Flanderi? Ulkomuistista vedellen sanoisin 2001 ja 2008.

pientä sivutuulta osunut reitille ja porukkaa myös katollaan. Sagan jäi just kolarin taa jumiin

----------


## OJ

Meni Saganilla kyllä kauan päästä takaisin keulille. Ja Skyn porukka antamassa pulloja mukulakivillä...

Ja just näyttivät ruudulla, että Kristoffin porukka on melkein 2 minuuttia perässä. Tulee voiton sijaan DNF. Olikohan tubelekset alla?

----------


## ilmora

Alan lämmetä Wesley Krederille tässä pikkuhiljaa. Sivunoottina kudos ärhäkän värisille Cuben tankonauhoille. 👌🏻

Saganilta olen odottanut sitä syttyisikö se mies tässä kisassa vaisun alkukevään jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

Krederin perheestä löytyy niin monta prohvaa, että saisivat oman tiimin pystyyn.

----------


## TomTom

Ajaako gilbert ja lambert samassa joukkueessa vai mitä ihmettä? Molemmat vetää omaa pientä ryhmäänsä.

----------


## leecher

Kuinka monta uutta Spessun Roubaxia oli kymppi sakissa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Lambert taisi olla niin vahva, että uskalsi ajaa sen vuoksi noin. Jos matkaa olisi ollut kymppi enemmän, niin olisi päässyt vielä kärkitaistoon. Gilbert taisi myöskin huomata olevansa lopussa vahvempi, eikä jäänyt enää odottelemaan lambertia, eikä tuossa näemmä olisi edes ollut varaa leikkiäkkään kamalan paljoa. Avermart veti porukan yllättävänkin lähelle lopussa.

----------


## OJ

Lampaertin työnteko matkan varrella oli kyllä merkki, että Gilbertillä oli vahva jalka. Saganin räjähdys ja Sepin pyöränvaihto päästivät Lampaertin jahtaamaan yksin. 

Mutta mitvit Jumbo!? Jätti Woutin ajamaan takaisin porukoihin KAKSI kertaa!

----------


## Oikku

Aika hieno juttu, että Gilbert pystyi vielä noilla vuosilla voittamaan Paris-Roubaixin. Kiva kisa muutenkin, kun oli kunnon kilvanajoa koko ajan. Harvoinpa tämä kisa nyt huonoa katsottavaa tosin onkaan.

----------


## -Sammy-

Hieno voitto Gilbertille ja tallin taktiikka  tietysti rautaa. Olisin kyllä halunnut Polittin voittavan. TKA tarvii kipeästi voittoja, kun Marcel rämpii pohjamudissa ja Zakarinin suoritukset isoissa ympäriajoissa riittää juuri kympin sakkiin.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## TomTom

Näin jälkikäteenhän se taktiikka toimi just hyvin. Välillä näytti vaan niin oudolta, kun Lampaert veti perässä ja Gilbert veti edellä karkuun. Vaikea täältä ruudun takaa tietty sanoa, tuntemukset kuskeilla varmaan määrää aika paljon.
Vieläköhän Gilbert ensi vuonna Milano San Remon jaksaisi voittaa...???

----------


## Munarello

Kristoffin valinta mennä tubelessilla meni pahasti vihkoon. Kolme rengasrikkoa ennen kuin vaihtoi normituubeihin. Näistä kaksi jo ennen Arenbergia. Muutenkin voidaan jeesustella tuota, että valitsee P-R:ssa 25mm leveän renkaan kun muilla oli käytössä jopa 30-millistä tuubia. Kristoff kommentoi kisan jälkeen näin:
"In Belgium it was working fine, and in recon, but in this race here you’re in the pack and you don’t really see where there are holes. I punctured twice before the Arenberg Forest and from there I never came back. I had three flats all together and then I changed to a bike with normal tyres.

"I knew that it was a big risk but these wheels are really good. I had success the last few weeks on them and I felt good today, until I punctured. We’d just not try it again next year."

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kovia päänahkoja MvdP:lle ylämäkikirissä!

----------


## OJ

Kyllä VDP:stä on muodostumassa tämän kevään superstara vaikkei monumenttia voittanutkaan. Alaphilippen voi olettaa olevan huippukunnossa, eli ei voi sanoa voiton tulleen kakkostason kuskeja vastaan. Ei yllätä jos VDP ottaa voiton Amstelissa.

----------


## Yuggas

> Kyllä VDP:stä on muodostumassa tämän kevään superstara vaikkei monumenttia voittanutkaan. Alaphilippen voi olettaa olevan huippukunnossa, eli ei voi sanoa voiton tulleen kakkostason kuskeja vastaan. Ei yllätä jos VDP ottaa voiton Amstelissa.



On tähän pakko sanoa, jotta Alaphilippe kaatui melko pahasti Baskimaalla 10.4. eikä seuraavana päivänä enää startannut. Ei voinut olla parhaimmillaan Brabantse Pijlissa. Ei sillä, että vähättelisin MVDP:n voittoa tai suoritusta. Vakuuttava kirivoitto sinä päivänä ja ajo muutenkin. Amstelissa saattaakin olla sitten haasteellisempaa...

----------


## OJ

Valkoiset shortsit eivät povaa voittoa.

----------


## Yuggas

MvdP alkoi polttamaan tikkuja jo 40 kilsaa jälel. Tuossa ei hyvin käy. Ja Live -vedoissa sällin kerroin vaan tippuu...

Ei kyllä mene maaliin tämä Alaphilippe&Fuglsang -yrityskään..

Voi v*tun fogeli... Hurja sälli on MvdP, ohhohh.

----------


## heeman

Herranpieksut MVDPn vetoa. Hatunnosto ja syvä kumarrus. Tais ajaa viis kilsaa kaksikkoa kiinni ja ohi.

----------


## OJ

Olin ihan helvetin väärässä ja olipas ihan törkeän sairas finaali. Ei löydy muistipankista mitään vastaavaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Olipa van de Poelilla hämmästyttävä loppukiri Amstel Gold Racessa!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Juu oli loppukirissä paitsi nopeutta myös pituutta. Veti kolmosletkaa ties kuinka pitkään (7 km?!) ja sitten pam. Oli halua voittaa ja uskallusta hävitä.

Ilmeisesti krossiharjoittelu on sittenkin lajinomaista klassikoiden rynkytykseen. Ei se kestävyys mitään vaan se iskuista palautuminen.

----------


## OJ

Jätän tämän vain tähän. https://api.sporza.be/permalink/web/.../1555859458167

----------


## Googol

Tuomarilla betsit kehissä, kun käy vähän väliä höpöttämässä kärkikaksikolle ja tuulettaa maaliintuloa...

----------


## kukavaa

Chapeau van der Poel. Oli jännät parikytä kilsaa, huh. Ja melkonen spektaakkeli maalisuora.

----------


## carp

Huh! Olipas upea voitto!

Tässä redditistä löytynyt Adrie van der Poelin (isä) voitto vuodelta 1990: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eojc3AKSWGE

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tuon ei pitätäisi olla mahdollista, mutta se on!
Spartacus on viimein saanut arvoisensa manttelinperijän, ja MdvP on vielä paljon enemmän!
Nuorukainen vaikuttaa vielä varsin tervejärkiseltä ja täyspäiseltä, joten ihan kaikki mitä lajissa voi saavuttaa on ulottuvissa.

Sitä jäin miettimään, että oliko se typerä isku yli 40 km maalista sittenkin nerokas. Se käynnisti pelotonin hajoamisen ja johti siihen, että kapteenit joutuivat töihin.

----------


## paaton

Onhan tuo jotain käsittämätöntä. Ensin vetää koko lössin kärkitaisteluun mukaan, jossa hatkassa ollut pari on petaillut loppukiriä rauhassa jo jonkin aikaa. Sen jälkeen voittaa vielä kirissä sen perässä vetämänsä porukan. Miten voi löytyä tuollainen kiri vielä tempon loppuunkin? Ei Poelilla ollut todellakaan aikaa vetää happea kiinniajon jälkeen. Ylivoimaa.

----------


## Munarello

Ää fantastista! Vuoden Wattikanuuna löydetty jo tässä vaiheessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

Kaikenlaista sitä näkeekin. Kärkipariskunta Fuglsang & Alaphilippe pelasivat pyöräilyn shakkipeliä ja pokeria, tällä kertaa kävin näin.

----------


## TERU

Ei tuollaista loppua ole nähnyt! Kaverukset tarkkailivat pitkään toisiaan  ja unohtivat, että kisassa on muitakin.😂
Juniorimaista räpellystä, Peter Selinin sanoin.

----------


## Googol

> Ei tuollaista loppua ole nähnyt! Kaverukset tarkkailivat pitkään toisiaan  ja unohtivat, että kisassa on muitakin.
> Juniorimaista räpellystä, Peter Selinin sanoin.



Tapahtuuhan noita.

----------


## TERU

Hyvin usein karkumatka ajetaan kiinni maalisuoralla, tämä oli vaan ihan toisin mitä olen nähnyt, nyt telkkariohjaajakin oli kanssani eksyksissä.🤗

----------


## OJ

Aika paljon oli juttua, että näytetyissä ajoissa olisi ollut virheitä, mutta ainakin Bemelerbergillä, 3km ja 2km kylteillä oli ajat ihan kohdallaan. Isoin ongelma oli, että keulamiehet odottivat ”käsikirjoituksen” mukaista finaalia, mutta VdP ei ollut saanut omaa kopiotaan. Perinteisen juonen mukaan mahdollisten takaporukoiden oli tarkoitus katsella toisiaan ja vältellä vetovastuuta.

Mutta kisa oli mitä paras jo VdP:n ensimmäisestä iskusta alkaen. Loppuveto oli sitten legendakamaa. En ole yllättynyt jos emme näe vastaavaa kisaa uudestaan.

Jos otan fanilasit hetkeksi pois, niin ei toivottavasti ole douppikäryä tulevaisuudessa.





> Hyvin usein karkumatka ajetaan kiinni maalisuoralla, tämä oli vaan ihan toisin mitä olen nähnyt, nyt telkkariohjaajakin oli kanssani eksyksissä.珞



Jep, mutta ei VdP:n tavalla ja tällä tasolla.

----------


## Googol

Erikoisenhan tuosta tekee nimen omaan VdP:n suoritus, ei se räpellys, joskaan ei ne nyt tietysti noin dramaattisesti usein tapahdu. En tosin nyt sitten tiedä onko se edes räpellys, jos ei osaa varautua johonkin mitä tuolla tasolla ei pitäisi tapahtua. Mutta niistä räpellyksistä, itsekin tuli tv:stä nähtyä kun ranskikset kyttäsivät toisiaan Mendellä 2015 ja Cummings pyyhälsi ohi, joskin tämä tapahtui jo hieman ennen loppusuoraa. Ja sitten kuin räpellysten oppikirjasta, LBL 87: https://www.rtbf.be/sport/cyclisme/d...ion?id=9580922

----------


## OJ

1987 LBL oli siitä eri, että Argentin ei osallistunut vetotoihin.

----------


## Googol

Yhtymäköhta oli lähinnä "varman" voittotaiston tyriminen. Mutta vaikka Alaphilippe ja Fuglsang olisivat tekemällä yhteistyötä viimeisillä kilometreillä helpohkosti estäneet Van der Poelin voiton, niin onhan tuo, että vetää liki kymmenen ajajan porukkaa viimeiset kilometrit yksin, tai ainakin aina ohjaajan häntä näyttäessä, sitten vetää liki täydellisen kirivedon, ja lopuksi voittaa itse sen kirin, aivan käsittämätöntä.

----------


## Munarello

Ylä eiku Alaphilippe ja Fuglsang ottivat toisistaan mittaa jälleen Fleche Wallonnen loppumäessä. Nyt ei tullut hollantilainen wattikanuuna ohi.  :Hymy:  Viidesti voittanut Valtsu hävisi kuvista saman tien, kun loppukirejä lähdettiin revittelemään. Kisan keskeyttänyt Sagan kertoi kuulemma tähtäävänsä LBL:een.

----------


## pulmark

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/04/math...s-amstel-gold/

Amstel Gold ja MvDP kisasta tehodata analyysiä. Pystyi vielä ihan lopussa työntämään isoja watteja.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=mRDmss0YQ6U

Fleche-Wallonessa tänään hyvä kamppailu Fuglsangin ja Alaphilippen välillä. Valverde katosi täysin kuvasta vaikka oli vielä loppunousun alkuosassa  TOP5.

----------


## Yuggas

> Ylä eiku Alaphilippe ja Fuglsang ottivat toisistaan mittaa jälleen Fleche Wallonnen loppumäessä. Nyt ei tullut hollantilainen wattikanuuna ohi.  Viidesti voittanut Valtsu hävisi kuvista saman tien, kun loppukirejä lähdettiin revittelemään. Kisan keskeyttänyt Sagan kertoi kuulemma tähtäävänsä LBL:een.



Sagan ei aja L-B-L:ssä vaan seuraava startti on Californiassa 12.5., näin kerrotaan hänen kirjoittaneen facessa. Ainakin Bet365 tuon uskoo kun poistanut hänet L-B-L kertoimista. Esitysten perusteella fiksu päätös jättää L-B-L ajamatta. Eikä olisi pitänyt ajaa FW'kaan. Oli jo nähtävissä, jotta kunto on ohi. 

Edit: Californian kisan kuukausi oli väärä

----------


## Munarello

^Se on juuri näin. Cyclingnews vahvistaa tiedon, että Sagan jättää LBL:n väliin. Varmasti järkevä päätös, sillä ei ole juuri kulkenut viime kisoissa.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pete...astogne-liege/

----------


## Googol

Saganin huippukunto meni viime vuoden Tourin törttöilyihin eikä siitä ole sittemmin näkynyt kuin vilauksia.

----------


## Yuggas

> Saganin huippukunto meni viime vuoden Tourin törttöilyihin eikä siitä ole sittemmin näkynyt kuin vilauksia.



Jaa, mitä sielä Tourilla tapahtu viime kesänä ko en yhtään seurannu? Toki tiiän, jotta Thomas voitti, mut siihen se jääki.

Rondessa ei Sagan näyttäny mitenkään ylikylältä ja P-R'n hyytyminen vahvisti mielikuvaa. Varmaan siihen joku syy on miksi jatkoi vielä P-R'n jälkeen kisaamista. CN kirjoittelevat, jotta kauden aloitus Argentiinasta oli liian aikainen kun kerran aikoi ajaa Ardennitkin. Samoin painon joko tahallisesta tai tahattomasta pudottamisesta. Ja on kai se sairastellutkin, mutten yhtään tiedä mikä hänellä ollut. Kun ei juuri ole kiinnostanut herran tekemiset tai tekemättä jättämiset.

----------


## Googol

Kaatui vuorella ja satutti selkänsä. Jossain ainakin väitettiin, että kisasi tallikavereitaan vastaan että kuka on ensin alhaalla. Sitten kun piti pistekisa voittaa, niin seuraavat päivät sitten kärvisteli nippa nappa aikarajojen sisällä sen sijaan, että olisi päästy hoitamaan rauhassa. Loppukaudesta ei sitten kummoisia tuloksia tullutkaan. Tämä kausi voi sitten olla ainakin osittain väärän kisaohjelman ja sairastelujen syytä, mutta parasta Sagania ei tosiaan ole juuri nähty, ei Ardenneilla eikä aiemminkaan.

----------


## pulmark

^ Sagan voitti Tourin pinnakisan viime vuonna ja oli Vueltassa 2. pinnoissa. Itsekkään en muista että ois Tourin etapeilla ainakaan pahemmin törttöillyt tai saanut mitään rangaistuksia. Oisko etappien ulkopuolella sattunut sitten jotain ?

Toissa vuonna tuomarit sitten keskeytti Saganin kisan 4. etapilla kun tuomarien mukaan esti Cavendishin linjan loppukirissä.

----------


## Yuggas

^ Törttöilyäkin on niin monenlaista. Jos tämä: "_Kaatui vuorella ja satutti selkänsä. Jossain ainakin väitettiin, että  kisasi tallikavereitaan vastaan että kuka on ensin alhaalla._" pitää paikkansa, niin täyttää kyllä törttöilyn tunnusmerkit mitä suurimmassa määrin.

Niin joo, onhan se slovakki eronnutkin viime vuonna. Sekin voi vaikuttaa ihan jonkin verran ajosuorituksiin.

----------


## Googol

Kaatuminen tapahtui, lopun uskottavuudesta en muista, saattoi olla vain jonkinlaista 1+1=2 pohdintaa tyyliin kaatuminen + Sagan on joskus harrastanut tuollaista = harrasti sitä silloinkin. Onhan se tietysti hyvä treenata alamäkiäkin, mutta jos treenasi tuolloin, niin ehkä oli enemmän hävittävää kuin voitettavaa. EM-kisoissa oli surkea, tosin reittikin oli rankahko. Vueltaan pääsi johonkin kuntoon, mutta etappivoittoja ei tullut.

----------


## Yuggas

^ Mikä tuo etappi oli millä Sagan kaatui? Näkyikö se ihan lähetyksessä?

----------


## buhvalo

> ^ Mikä tuo etappi oli millä Sagan kaatui? Näkyikö se ihan lähetyksessä?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBkQxom3PbQ

----------


## Googol

Kuvallisia todisteita itse tapahtumasta ei taida olla, ja muistaakseni Sagan oli jossain pääjoukon ja grupeton välillä, joten ei välttämättä kovin paljon livenä tapahtumaa todistaneitakaan.

----------


## Yuggas

> Kuvallisia todisteita itse tapahtumasta ei taida olla, ja muistaakseni Sagan oli jossain pääjoukon ja grupeton välillä, joten ei välttämättä kovin paljon livenä tapahtumaa todistaneitakaan.



Tuossa buhvalon postaamassa videossa on kyllä todisteita, jotta katollaan on käyty. Enkä mie sitä ole epäillytkään, etteikö kaatunut olisi. Olis vaan ollu mielenkiintoista nähdä millaisessa paikassa/tilanteessa se meni nurin ko ei se vissiin ikinä ennen ole laskussa kaatunu.

----------


## OJ

Jos en muista ihan väärin, niin ei ollut kovin kaukana keltaisen paidan porukasta ja todennäkoisesti laski "reikä päässä", jotta olisi saanut keltapaidan porukan alamäessä kiinni. Ja jos en ihan väärin muista, niin vauhtia oli ilmeisesti ns. tarpeeksi. Aika usein ne kovimmat laskusuoritukset tulevat kun nousussa pudonneet yrittävät takaisin porukoihin.

----------


## Munarello

Onko LBL:sta mitään mainittavaa kerrottavaa. Tässä Eurosprotin lähetyksen alkua odotellessa... :/

----------


## Yuggas

Eeeeei taida olla...

Edit: No D. Martin keskeyttänyt, mutta heikot lähtökohdat oli jo heti alkuun, että sinänsä merkityksetön uutinen.

----------


## Munarello

Oho, vettä tulee taivaan täydeltä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Fuglsang, ex-maastopyöräilijä näytti taitojaan kun oli vähällä kaatua 4km ennen maalia

----------


## Munarello

Hieman kyllä säikäytti! Saattoi siinä monella jäädä sydämenlyönti väliin tai tulla jopa hieman kakkaa housuun.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

^ Katsoin juuri hidastuksesta tilannetta. Etukiekon ja tien reunan korokkeen väliin jäi ehkä n. 10cm tilaa. Aika tuuria myös taidon lisäksi kun sai viime hetkellä oikaistua luisun, muuten ois ollut kaukana metsässä tai törmännyt puuhun. Näytti vähän siltä että pyörä lähti luisuun V-muotoisen maalauksen päältä, nuo on pahoja sateella.

----------


## buhvalo

Jokseenkin vaisu kisa tänään. 

Klassikokausi taputeltu, ja aivan tyhjää vetivät Sagan ja Valverde.

----------


## Munarello

Laiha oli klassikkokausi myös GvA:lla, joka kuulemma kaatui 15km ennen maalia.

----------


## buhvalo

GvA taisi jonkin podiumin ottaa, ehkä jopa yllättäen tuolla joukkueella.

Ja olihan eilinen LBL myös yhden aikakauden loppu; Team Sky:n saaga päättyi.

----------


## Munarello

Kyllä. Voitti Valencian ympäriajossa kolmannen etapin, Omloopin kolmas, Strade Bianchen kuudes sekä E3:n kolmas. Ei se nyt ehkä ihan baskelia ollut, mutta ukkeli itse on pettynyt. CN sanoo, että GvA on seuraavan kerran kisaamassa torstaina Tour of Yorkshiressa, mutta ne kuuluu sitten toiseen topikkiin.

----------

